# How do you like your pizza?



## ii V I (Apr 15, 2010)

I was randomly thinking about this the other day, and so I thought I would ask.​


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

ii V I said:


> I was randomly thinking about this the other day, and so I thought I would ask.​


Like this. I love black olives, less meat, lots of cheese  with a cold beer


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't stand the black olives, too salty for me. I like pepperoni or mushroom, or both! I guess green peppers are okay now, used to dislike them but since I like hotter peppers I've realized that both the green pepper an the jalapeño have the same basic flavor, one is just a little spicier. Hmmm, maybe a jalapeño pizza, that would need to be partly meat pizza of some kind. The cheese of the pizza would probably counter the spiciness of the peppers, as I've found dairy products have this effect.

I will do science to my pizzas now!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Not too much cheese and not too much sauce. Crust is the key. I put a little sugar in my dough to help feed the yeast.

I find my best pizzas are ones I make on the grill. Stretch the dough into a random shape, then brush with olive oil and throw it on a really hot grill for just a couple of minutes. Then take it off, brush the other side, flip it, put toppings on, then back on the grill. 

I don't like onions on pizza though I love onions on lots of other things. Always slice some garlic and put it on, some baby arugula, feta cheese, mushrooms, olives (not canned), meat optional. Oregano and red pepper flakes.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Fresh and hot from the oven! I make my own at home from scratch - including breakfast pizza. Nom!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I scrolled down, curious if anyone posted about their suppository answer. Sooooo disappointed. Sigh.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

I like my pizza taste on a pringles

-Will


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Green peppers, mushrooms and SOMETIMES with anchovies.

and also, I chose the second option (luke warm pizza).


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I smoke pizza. I don't know why other people don't; it's actually very efficient.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I've recently discovered how much I love onions on pizza. The absolute perfect pizza has cheese, onions, black olives, and roma tomatoes. And is Chicago-style, deep-dish.

Lou Malnati's to be specific.

For deep-dish, I like it hot...either fresh or reheated. For other pizza, I don't mind it hot, but I really enjoy it cold the next day.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Waffle pizza with syrup, powdered sugar and anchovies.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

Hot, and reluctantly, since I'm not a big fan of pizza.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't have one preference for temperature, I like it right out of box and cold out of the fridge. Anything in between I'm like, meh...not so good that way. Only one proper pizza for me: pepperoni (or not), green peppers, mushrooms and extra cheese


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Pizza toppings - everything except for green/red peppers and gorgonzola cheese (I've seen it on specialty pizzas). But yeah, almost anything else you can imagine I will enjoy.

Fresh and reheated are the best.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I picked the first option but can eat it cold out of the fridge or reheated in the microwave as well.

I love deep pan pizzas:my favourites are-

Aussie- ham,cheese,bacon and egg
Anything with mushrooms,olives and green peppers
Vegemite pizza - Yes there is a place I know that does it,lots of cheese and vegemite

I absolutely cannot stand anchovies - too salty and fishy tasting for me.YUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Fresh, hot, and exclusively cheese.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Hot--straight out of the oven. As for toppings: You can't go wrong with a thin-crusted seafood pie. Preferably from an authentic Italian restaurant.

Delicious.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I like mine with Jalapenos, Mushrooms and Pineapple


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Fresh out of the oven! Lukewarm pizza is tolerable but I don't like it that much.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

pepperoni, pineapple and lots of cheese!


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

cold pizza is good for the soul


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

Haha, random! Nothing beats pizza that's hot right from the oven.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I love pizza from the box, but suppository is a close second.


----------



## Blue Potato (Oct 11, 2013)

I love pepperoni with the crust chewy and hot from the oven. Homemade pizza is the best.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

Everyone else in my house seems to think it tastes better after a day. No... just no.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

I like my pizza in my mouth.


okay okay.


I like my pizza with garlic on the crush, extra sauce, extra mozzarella, and whatever of these toppings:

Bell peppers, tomatoes, chicken/grilled/barbeque, barbeque sauce, pineapple, Canadian bacon, bacon, Italian sausage (as long as we're not talking about the human kind. Pass on that), hamburger (I usually eat hamburger because my family eat's a slightly less strict kashrut (kosher) diet.. basically kosher meats, regardless of how they were killed or butchered.).


Toppings I reject: Mushrooms, olives, anchovies, sardines? haha
Oh yeah, and I'm not fond of jalapenos in my pizza. My father is from New Mexico, I've been consuming well spiced foods my whole life.. It's just a flavour preference. 
Aaaand half of what Shaggy puts on his pizzas.


Also, I do enjoy next day pizza/cold pizza.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Fresh from the oven, topped with pepperoni, sausage, and canadian bacon.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Honestly, just about any way imaginable. 

I enjoy both thin and thick crust, as well as both crunchy and chewy crust.

Some of my favorite toppings (Not always in conjunction) include:

Parmesan Cheese
Sun-Dried Tomatoes
Basil
Pineapple
Grilled Chicken
Jalapeno
Bell Pepper
Red Pepper Flakes
Ground Beef
Italian Sausage
Canadian Bacon
Spinach


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

I generally like simple pizzas with good flavor combinations, but nothing with more than 3 toppings. One of my favorites is Green peppers, pepperoni and bacon. Im not a huge fan of any of those toppings by themselves, but if it is done right it tastes like heaven when put together.

I used to eat pizza from any pizza place without a care in the world. It was awesome.


However, after working at two different Italian restaurants(both had pizza, although they were not primarily pizza joints) I became very picky. After making the dough from scratch and preparing all fresh toppings, I cannot go to papa johns and eat a slice of that cardboard tasting pie with toppings that probably come out of a big bag. If I even see those small round sausage balls on my pizza which are all the same size and shape, all I see is "hey, I came frozen out of a bag packaged by a machine!"

In a way its sad, because I used to enjoy pizza, now i'm a snob and cant enjoy it properly unless its perfect.



Ahem...for people that like to reheat pizza, or dont like the traditional way of reheating it.... this is a good way to get it hot and melt the cheese but keep the crust nice and crispy....so you dont have to worry about soggy reheated pizza. Just thought id share for any pizza lovers out there.

The Best Way to Reheat a Slice of Pizza — Tips from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I was hoping this would be a war between New York pizza & Chicago pizza.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Jalapeños and extra cheesy hot


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Fresh and pipping hot, right out of the oven.
Meat lovers, veggie lovers, and ...

* *




PINEAPPLE!


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

I want it hawt and fresh!

Favourite toppings:
Ham
Pepperoni
Black Olives
Feta cheese
Mushrooms
Red Bell Pepper

On the side som garlic sauce to dip the bites in. Damn now I'm hungry!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Where can I find dairy-free pizza?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I swear it tastes best after being stored in a fridge overnight and then stuck in the microwave


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Where can I find dairy-free pizza?


OH YOU MEANT on the poll options??? disregard my comment! Im an idiot lol!!!
spoiler contains my original answer, I left it because I assume some people might want the info, and I like to laugh at myself. But I had a lapse in my thinking for a second there...lol


* *





A lot of pizza places use cheese in the pizza sauce, but if you ask them to use the tomato sauce they use for pastas like spaghetti it probably would have no cheese in it. A lot of pizza places also have other pizzas with olive oil or some other oil base instead of pizza sauce. I know I worked somewhere that had a pizza that used sesame chili oil. 

But yeah, I would order something with the regular tomato sauce or just olive oil and I would put potatoes on the pizza. that would probably help compensate for the fact that the cheese helps most of the pizza toppings cook properly. An extra topping or two might also help compensate for there being no cheese.* I imagine it would be hard to find a good dairy-free pizza at a typical pizza chain. But a casual sit down pizza/pasta place would probably be able to take care of you.*


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

Fresh! Although I'll eat it cold, heated in the oven, or heated in the microwave...

Chicken, jalapeno, red pepper, mushroom, buffalo/hot sauce, black olives...
The hotter the better.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

EVERYway. :wink:


----------

